# Rose Uncle Jimbo Rahmenbruch ...vorsicht!!!



## slotmaschine (24. Juni 2013)

hallo , mir ist die untere kettenstrebe gebrochen an einem uncle jimbo 2011  . teamkollege von mir fährt ein 2012 uncle jimbo und hat darauf hin sein rahmen untersucht und siehe da genau an der selben stelle gerissen . zum glück ist sein rahmen noch ganz und nicht auf irgend ein enduro trail gebrochen bei voller fahrt so wie bei mir das war nicht lustig 
Am besten es untersucht jeder mal seine kettenstrebe nach einem riss ( die lackierung platzt dort ab ).

nach ettlichen hin und her beim hersteller und missverständnissen wegen erstbesitzergarantie bekommt man gesagt die kettenstrebe kostet 200 euro . 
als für mich sieht das nach einem materialfehler aus da auch die 2012 serie genau dort reisst . es sollte doch kostenlos übernommen werden egal ob erstbesitzer oder nicht .das bike kostet nen vermögen und sollte auch enduro trails aushalten wenn es dafür verkauft wird . bin echt enttäuscht bis jetzt .


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (25. Juni 2013)

slotmaschine schrieb:


> hallo , mir ist die untere kettenstrebe gebrochen an einem uncle jimbo 2011  . teamkollege von mir fährt ein 2012 uncle jimbo und hat darauf hin sein rahmen untersucht und siehe da genau an der selben stelle gerissen . zum glück ist sein rahmen noch ganz und nicht auf irgend ein enduro trail gebrochen bei voller fahrt so wie bei mir das war nicht lustig
> Am besten es untersucht jeder mal seine kettenstrebe nach einem riss ( die lackierung platzt dort ab ).
> 
> nach ettlichen hin und her beim hersteller und missverständnissen wegen erstbesitzergarantie bekommt man gesagt die kettenstrebe kostet 200 euro .
> als für mich sieht das nach einem materialfehler aus da auch die 2012 serie genau dort reisst . es sollte doch kostenlos übernommen werden egal ob erstbesitzer oder nicht .das bike kostet nen vermögen und sollte auch enduro trails aushalten wenn es dafür verkauft wird . bin echt enttäuscht bis jetzt .


 
Hallo slotmaschine,

kannst du uns bitte per PN kontaktieren und uns deine Daten und die des Erstbesitzers nennen?

Danke & Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slotmaschine (26. Juni 2013)

So nach einigen emails und nettem kontakt über pn hier im forum bekomme ich die kettenstrebe kostenlos ersetzt . vielen dank genau so muss das laufen  .


----------



## peet182 (26. Juni 2013)

slotmaschine schrieb:


> So nach einigen emails und nettem kontakt über pn hier im forum bekomme ich die kettenstrebe kostenlos ersetzt . vielen dank genau so muss das laufen  .



Hallo slotmaschine, hast du die Strebe einschicken müssen oder haben Fotos gereicht? Ich hab gerade wegen deinem Beitrag meinen Rahmen kontrolliert und musste feststellen dass ich genau an der gleichen Stelle einen Riss habe...jetzt fahr ich in 2 Wochen auf Urlaub und ich glaub das könnte verdammt knapp werden mit dem hin und herschicken (bin aus Wien). Danke!


----------



## slotmaschine (27. Juni 2013)

moins ,

normalerweise reicht anrufen oder halt ne email .sollte recht fix gehen mit dem versand wenn du erstbesitzer bist . schreib die einfach mal an .

gruss


----------



## peet182 (27. Juni 2013)

danke für die Info, hab gerade mit der Technik telefoniert und ein paar Fotos geschickt. Es wird dann gleich eine neue Strebe versendet


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (30. Juni 2013)

Das sieht mir nach zuviel Leichtbau auf Kosten der Haltbarkeit aus.

Die Verstrebungen hätte man besser gegen Vollprofil ausgetauscht.

Bei Deinem Bild sieht man das an der Stelle wo der Bruch ist quasi nur ein U - Profil übrig ist. Nicht mal ne Querstrebe ist dort (nur weiter vorn).

Hoffe mal, meiner hält noch. Allerdings ist das auch ein ziemlich fordernder Sport fürs Material


----------



## hartytheman (25. Juli 2013)

Habe beim meinem Uncle Jimbo von 2011 ebenfalls einen Riss an der Kettenstrebe festgestellt. Mail an Rose, und eine Ersatzstrebe ist unterwegs zu mir. Es soll sich um eine verbesserte Strebe vom 2012er Modell handeln (2011er nicht mehr erhältlich).
Ich hoffe die hält.
Grüsse


----------



## TheOnos (31. Juli 2013)

Oh nein jetzt hats mich auch erwischt...und das erste Telefonat mit Rose war wenig vielversprechend ("ganzer rahmen einschicken, dann mal schauen")...ich will nächste Woche doch in Urlaub mit dem Bock


----------



## tomtom1979 (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
mich hat es vor ein paar Monaten auch erwischt. Hab bei Rose angefragt, die sagten mir für die 2009/2010 bikes gibt es keine Streben mehr (schon traurig), ich soll das ganze bike einschicken und dann schauen die nach, d.h Erastzrahmen 2012 als Garantie und den ganzen Umbau muss ich bezahlen. Hab nicht lange überlegt und die Strebe ausgebaut bei mir in die Firma und WIG schweissen lassen. Sieht aus wie neu.
Und halten tut es auch .
mfg Thomas


----------



## TheOnos (5. August 2013)

Mittwoch angerufen, mail und PN geschickt, Donnerstag versand, Samstag bei mir!
Daumen hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hira (19. August 2013)

Hallo,
auch bei meinem 2011 er Uncle-Jimbo ist die Hinterbaustrebe an der gleichen Stelle eingerissen. Ist noch nicht komplett durch aber dank euer Tipps ist mir wohl ein Sturz erspart geblieben.
Wer hat diesen Murks konstruiert ?
Muss morgen gleich mal bei rose anfragen.


----------



## haupt87 (22. August 2013)

Mich hats auch erwischt.
Ich werd das Teil morgen früh ausbauen und zu Rose fahren.
Ich hoffe, dass die mir das Teil im Austausch mitgeben können.


----------



## hira (25. August 2013)

Hallo Haupt 87,

konntest du bei Rose was erreichen ?
Für die 2011 er Modelle haben die nämlich keinen Ersatz mehr !
Ich habe die Sache selbst in die Hand genommen und meinen
Kumpel mit dem Alu-Schweißgerät besucht.
Müsste so eigentlich halten, werde es jetzt testen. 

Gruß Hira


----------



## haupt87 (25. August 2013)

Ich habe den Fehler gemacht und hab die Kertenstrebe selbst ausgebaut.  Deswegen sollte ich sie erst bezahlen. Allerdings haben sich die Leute von Rose hinterher doch bereit erklärt, mir die Strebe kostenlos mitzugeben.  Allerdings habe ich jetzt eine schwarz anodisierte, statt einer antrzith lackierten. Diese war nämlich nicht lieferbar.  Das war mir aber egal, da ich das Rad zeitnah brauche.


----------



## fuxy (26. August 2013)

hira schrieb:


> Hallo Haupt 87,
> 
> konntest du bei Rose was erreichen ?
> Für die 2011 er Modelle haben die nämlich keinen Ersatz mehr !
> ...



Dein Kumpel hats echt drauf  sieht gut aus !!!

Rose gibt auf seine Rahmen 10 Jahre Garantie, und nach 2 Jahren haben die keinen Ersatz mehr?
Das ist schwach.


----------



## zelar (29. August 2013)

Naja sagen wirs mal so:
So ein Versender arbeitet durch die Kommunikation mit den Kunden. Wenn kein Feedback kommt können die auch nichts verbessern und gehen davon aus das ihre Ramen auch so lange halten. Jetzt ist eine Serie vollkommen fürn Arsch und du scheinst ernsthaft zu glauben das die sich für jedes verkaufte Rad jedes Teil als ersatz hinlegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (29. August 2013)

Über die Aussage mit den 10 Jahren Garantie wird das dem Kunden suggeriert .


----------



## GrillMeister (29. August 2013)

Hi, 

Wenn man kein Hammerschmidt verbaut hat, passt die 2010er Kettenstrebe auch beim 2011er. 

Die ist noch aus einem Rohr, ohne das Frästeil.

Grüße,

Gollum


----------



## Stevie5 (11. November 2013)

Guter Service bei Rose? Offenbar nicht fÃ¼r jedenâ¦



Hab den gleichen Riss in der Kettenstrebe festgestellt (UncleJimbo 2011) und versucht eine neue Kettenstrebe zu bekommen. In meinem Fall aber (bin nicht Erstbesitzer) gibt es keine kulante Garantieregelung und ich sollte diese bezahlen. Garantie und kostenlosen Ersatz nur fÃ¼r den Erstbesitzer! (Gibt es hier kein einheitliches Vorgehen? Bei anderen war das ja offenbar nicht so ein Theater)



Na gut, zwar etwas albern aber dann habe ich eben den Erstbesitzer gebeten die gleichen emails und Telefonate nochmal zu fÃ¼hren um den Garantiefall abzuwickeln. Allerdings verlangt derselbe Mitarbeiter jetzt,dass auch er die Strebe nun plÃ¶tzlich bezahlen soll. Warum? Weil er den Frevel begangen hat, sein Rosebike vor Ablauf von 10 Jahren zu verkaufen? Gibt es einen noch klareren Garantiefall? Wir reden hier Ã¼ber einen mehrfach auftretenden Defekt an einem Enduro-Rahmen, und dann wird man noch schikaniert (auch als Erstbesitzer) bei der Abwicklung der Regulierung des Schadens?



Ich finde das Jimbo und auch das Beef Cake sind wirklich gelungene RÃ¤der, aber das nimmt mir ja jede Motivation da jemals etwas zukaufen. Schon bitter genug dass diese SchÃ¤den nach nur zwei Jahren Ã¼berhaupt auftretenâ¦


----------



## jojo2 (12. November 2013)

@Stevie5 
ich versteh dich nich ganz...
gibt es denn irgendwo - also bei irgendeiner fahrradfirma - eine andere regelung als die, dass die garantie nur für den erstbesitzer gilt?
(und wenn der erstbesitzer dann sagt: ich hab das rad gekauft, aber das hat den besitzer gewechselt... 
was erwartest du?)

das gleiche gilt in aller regel für andere produkte in gleicher weise: 
kameras, fernseher und und und


oder hab ich dein problem nicht verstanden?


----------



## Stevie5 (12. November 2013)

Ja, grundsätzlich ist das natürlich so dass nur der Erstbesitzer die 10 Jahre Garantie bekommt. Ein paar Gründe sprechen aber m.E. dafür hier etwas kulanter zu sein:

1. Die Garantieanfrage wurde ja vom Erstbesitzer gestellt der mir den Rahmen so verkauft hat. Wem bringt es etwas wenn wir erst den Verkauf rückabwickeln, ich den Rahmen an ihn zurück schicke, damit er seine Garantie bekommt, ihn an Rose schickt, wieder zurück bekommt und ihn dann wieder an mich verkauft? Kann man ja auch unkomplizierter lösen.
2. würde ich ja nichts sagen, wenn es ein Einzelfall wäre, aber der Riss in der Strebe ist ja nunmal schon ein paar mal aufgetreten und nicht auf unsachgemäßen Einsatz zurückzuführen. Das schafft doch weder Vertrauen in die Qualität noch in den Service wenn man dann nach 2 Jahren trotzdem nochmal bezahlen soll.
3. Warum sagt man mir erst, wenn der Erstbesitzer es abwickelt ist es kein Problem und verweigert dann aber trotzdem die Garantie.
4. Warum ging das nur bei manchen Zweitbesitzern so problemlos (siehe weiter oben), die dann hier schreiben wie toll der Rose Service ist.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es rechtlich haltbar ist, dem Erstbesitzer die Garantie zu verweigern nur weil er zwischenzeitlich den Rahmen (unwissentlich defekt) verkaufen wollte. Ich bin von den Herstellern meiner anderen Räder jedenfalls einen anderen Service gewohnt...


----------



## jojo2 (12. November 2013)

ah
dann geht es also doch um "kulanz"
dann
muss man von dem einen verkäufer eine etage höher
und die sachlage schildern
dort werden solche probleme manchmal anders gesehen und behandelt,
weil die das können 

na dann 
viel glück


----------



## matsch (12. November 2013)

Jetzt übertragt das ganze mal in die Autoindustrie. Eine Radaufhängung bricht jedoch bekommt nur der Erstbesitzer Nachbesserung. Undenkbar... Bei Serienfehlern sollte der Hersteller seine Verantwortung übernehmen. Egal welcher Besitzer da kommt. So ein Sturz kann auch böse ausgehen. Und dann wird es richtig teuer. Nur meine Meinung.


----------



## jojo2 (13. November 2013)

meine anmerkung dazu von vor ein paar minuten 
habe ich wieder gestrichen
so ein forum ist der falsche platz dafür

uns viel spass beim fahren

ihr, die ihr ein rose fahrt
macht ihr gar keine bilder oder videos mehr?


----------



## Hawwegugger (18. November 2013)

Hallo,

bei meinem UJ ist auch ein Riss sichtbar, 11/2011 gekauft !


----------



## -MIK- (18. November 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> Über die Aussage mit den 10 Jahren Garantie wird das dem Kunden suggeriert .



Stimmt so nicht ganz, man gibt 10 Jahre Garantie und Dir kann es ja dann vollkommen egal sein wie die Garantieabwicklung in 9,5 Jahren abläuft, sprich wenn der Rahmen dann kaputt geht, bekommst Du i.d.R. neues Material, was für mein Verständnis neuen Rahmen und je nachdem auch neuen Dämpfer heißt.

So kenne ich das zumindest speziell von Rose.



Stevie5 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es rechtlich haltbar ist, dem Erstbesitzer die Garantie zu verweigern nur weil er zwischenzeitlich den Rahmen (unwissentlich defekt) verkaufen wollte. Ich bin von den Herstellern meiner anderen Räder jedenfalls einen anderen Service gewohnt...



Bitte hier mal schlau machen bevor über Rechtslage diskutiert wird. Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers und wenn er in die Garantiebedingungen schreibt, dass das Fahrrad nicht im Regen benutzt werden darf, dann verlierst Du Deinen Garantieanspruch mit dem ersten Tropfen Regen auf dem Rahmen.

Ist natürlich nur überspitzt dargestellt aber in Deinem Beispiel ist die Garantiebedingung Erstbesitzer nicht gegeben. Von daher wäre ein Bitte Bitte an Rose angebrachter als ein Schrei nach der Rechtslage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tristero (18. November 2013)

Ist trotzdem extrem schwach von Rose. Gerade bei einem in der Serie gehäuft auftretendem Fehler.

Zum Rechtlichen: Es war ja wohl so, dass der Verkauf des Rades durch den Erstbesitzer unter der Maßgabe stattgefunden hat, dass der Rahmen einwandfrei ist. Da dem nicht so ist, ist auch der Verkauf hinfällig und der Erstbesitzer hat nach wie vor vollen Garantieanspruch. Gelle?
Spaß beiseite, ein Hersteller, der seine Kunden geradezu dazu zwingt, bei berechtigten Ansprüchen derart spitzfindig zu werden, hat zu viele. Glaube nicht, dass Rose sich damit einen Gefallen tut.

Ich habe immer ziemlich viel von dem Laden gehalten, hatte aber auch in jüngster Vergangenheit einige kleinere nicht so dolle Erlebnisse, was die Abwicklung angeht. Meine Vermutung: die Erbengeneration, die zunehmend das operative Geschäft verantwortet, setzt den Rotstift an der falschen Stelle an.


----------



## Stevie5 (18. November 2013)

@-MIK-
Sehe ich nicht so. Wir reden hier über einen Enduro Rahmen, außer bikepark und Downhillrennen sollte der doch so ziemlich alles mitmachen. Wenn dann nach zwei Jahren in mehreren Fällen ein Riß an der selben Stelle festgestellt wird liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass da eine konstruktive Schwachstelle vorliegt. Insofern Finde ich das Beispiel mit "im Regen fahren" nicht überspitzt sondern unpassend.
Außerdem habe ich ja geschrieben, dass auch dem Erstbesitzer die Garantie verweigert wurde. In den AGBs steht nirgens dass die Garantie erlischt wenn der Besitzer einen Verkauf beabsichtigt o.ä., das wäre ja auch lächerlich. Also aus welchem Grund wäre es gerechtfertigt dies ihm gegenüber nicht als Garantiefall zu behandeln? Und auch wenn die Garantie freiwillig abgegeben wurde ist es trotzdem eine verbindliche Zusage die eingehalten werden muß und hat nichts mit "Bitte bitte" zu tun.
Abgesehen davon habe ich selbstverständlich zunächst höflich um Regulierung des Schadens gebeten, ebenso wie der Erstbesitzer.

Ich habe von Rose nun die Zusage bekommen, dass eine kostenlose Strebe zu mir unterwegs ist. Werde hier nochmal berichten wie es ausgegangen ist.

Ich finde es schon etwas enttäuschend dass ein Hersteller zwar 10 Jahre Garagntie gibt, dann aber hartnäckig versucht sich herauszuwinden auch wenn der Fall doch relativ klar ist.


----------



## Stevie5 (18. November 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> @_Stevie5_
> ich versteh dich nich ganz...
> gibt es denn irgendwo - also bei irgendeiner fahrradfirma - eine andere regelung als die, dass die garantie nur für den erstbesitzer gilt?
> (und wenn der erstbesitzer dann sagt: ich hab das rad gekauft, aber das hat den besitzer gewechselt...
> ...


 

Wollte auch dazu noch etwas sagen.
Zum einen gibt es Hersteller die ihre Garantie nicht nur an den Erstbesitzer geben. zB bei Liteville ist das so, ist aber natürlich auch eine andere Preisklasse wo man eine etwas umfangreichere Garantie auch erwarten kann.
Die verlängerte Garantie ist eine freiwillige Zusatzleistung und es ist natürlich schon in Ordnung diese nur an den Erstbesitzer zu geben. Frag mich zwar was sich ändert nur weil ein anderer mit dem Rad fährt aber wenn die Bedingungen so sind ist es eben so.
Wenn ich einen Fernseher oä beim Media Markt kaufe steht doch nichtmal mein Name auf der Rechnung. Wie soll denn dann die Garantie auf den Erstbesitzer beschränkt werden?


----------



## Hawwegugger (18. November 2013)

Habe mit Rose telefoniert und soll das komplette Rad senden. Der Zuständige sagte : "er hätte von einem Problem mit gebrochenen Kettenstreben noch nie gehört" !


----------



## Stevie5 (18. November 2013)

Ja klar, haben zu mir auch gesagt dass das kein bekanntes Problem ist. Kann ich als Aussenstehender ja auch nicht beurteilen wie oft das vorkommt.
Dass man den Rahmen einschicken muss ist der normale Weg. Ich hatte auch extra um die Zusendung einer neuen Strebe gebeten. Das finde ich im Übrigen schon einen guten Service, dass dann auch diese Option möglich ist, nur aufgrund von eingeschickten Fotos.


----------



## Hawwegugger (18. November 2013)

Habe mal durch gezählt, allein in diesem Chat, sind es nun mit mir 9 Leute mit einem Schaden an der gleichen Rahmenstelle! 
Reklamationen die bereits an Rose gingen ohne dass wir hier etwas erfahren, können wir nicht beurteilen, sind aber sicher auch einige.

Auf Grund des Schadens in Relation mit der verkauften Anzahl an UJ`s und mit dem Wissen was bei einem Highspeed-Bruch passieren könnte, wäre hier fast schon eine Rückrufaktion fällig!


----------



## -MIK- (18. November 2013)

@Stevie5: 

Klar, generell sehe ich das ja so wie Du, Enduro Rahmen, der muss was abkönnen und da kommt eine 10 jährige Garantie ja schon recht. 



Stevie5 schrieb:


> [MENTION=93259] In den AGBs steht nirgens dass die Garantie erlischt wenn der Besitzer einen Verkauf beabsichtigt o.ä., das wäre ja auch lächerlich.



Ok, die kenne ich gar nicht, bin im Verlauf des Threads davon ausgegangen, dass das in der Tat in den AGBs drin steht. Generell finde ich diese Erstbesitzergarantie auch lächerlich, 2 Jahre sind 2 Jahre, ob unter meinem Hintern oder unter Deinem. In dem Fall muss ein Bitte Bitte auch wirklich nicht sein.

Zum Thema Serien- / Konstruktionsfehler: Hier in dem Thread melden sich natürlich all die, die den Fehler haben. All die, die keinen Fehler haben melden sich ja nicht. Typisches "Forenproblem". Denke der Hersteller wird da eine andere Übersicht haben.

Schreibt doch einfach hier über das Forum RoseBikeTech an und fragt da noch einmal nach was man da machen kann.


----------



## fuxy (18. November 2013)

Da das ein Serienproblem ist, bekommen die Leute , die Ihren Jimbo jetzt verkaufen wollen, nicht verkauft, und die die einen kaufen wollten, lassen jetzt ganz schnell die Finger davon.
Ist die neue Strebe den anders als die alte ? Sonst hast du das Problem nach 2 Jahren wieder.


----------



## Stevie5 (9. Dezember 2013)

Wollte dieses Thema noch abschließen, falls es jemanden interessiert:

Ich habe von Rose kostenlos eine 2012er Kettenstrebe geschickt bekommen, die 2011er gibt es nicht mehr (wird wohl seine Gründe haben) und die 2012er soll verbessert sein, hoffe mal dass das Problem da nicht mehr auftritt.

Im Ergebnis muss ich sagen, dass das Problem dann doch sehr schnell und unkompliziert gelöst wurde. Man muß schon auch anerkennen, dass es ein Entegegnkommen ist, dass eine neue Strebe kostenlos verschickt wird ohne dass der Rahmen eingeschickt werden musste, nur aufgrund der Fotos.
Ein etwas fader Nachgeschmack bleibt aber schon. So ein mehrfach auftretender Rahmenschaden an einem Enduro ist doch eine unschöne Sache und sollte jedenfalls gegenüber dem Erstbesitzer ohne Diskussionen innerhalb der Garantie reguliert werden, ob der dann verkaufen will oder nicht. Dass bei nicht-Erstbesitzern nicht so bereitwillig neue Kettenstreben auf Garantie verschickt werden kann ich zu einem gewissen Grad verstehen (steht nunmal so in den AGBs), immerhin wurde mir angeboten diese zum halben regulären Preis zu bekommen. Da sich aber sicherlich mittlerweile sehr viele Jimbo Fahrer mit diesem Thema beschäftigen würde ich eine einheitliche Regelung zum Umgang mit solchen Garantiefällen im Sinne der Kunden für sehr wünschenswert halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (17. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

jeder Einzelfall, in dem es zu einem Bruch der Kettenstrebe gekommen ist, ist sehr bedauerlich. Zusammen mit unseren Entwicklern und den Verantwortlichen aus der Qualitätssicherung sind alle Fälle genau untersucht worden und wir haben die erforderlichen Maßnahmen getroffen, um dies für Ersatzlieferungen und Neuentwicklungen zu beheben. Selbstverständlich kümmern wir uns um jeden Schadensfall und erarbeiten zusammen mit unseren Kunden eine individuelle Lösung. Unsere Garantie auf Rahmen beträgt 10 Jahre für den Erstbesitzer. Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss nicht, dass wir nicht auch dem Zweitbesitzer helfen und uns um eine Lösung bemühen. Problematisch ist, dass der Zweitbesitzer häufig nicht weiß, wie der Erstbesitzer mit dem Rad umgegangen ist und ob es unfallfrei ist und immer bestimmungsgemäß genutzt wurde. Daher können wir nicht pauschal auch jedem Folgebesitzer versprechen, dass wir eine Garantie- oder auch Kulanzleistung erbringen werden. Wer uns kennt, weiß wie kundenorientiert wir denken und uns verhalten und dass wir unsere Versprechen und Zusagen halten. Falls also mal Probleme auftreten meldet Euch bitte bei uns, unser Serviceteam hilft Euch gerne weiter. 

Viele Grüße
Euer RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## TheOnos (4. August 2022)

Doofe Frage: mir ist mein Jimbo diese Woche verbrochen… hat jemand noch die intakte Seite in der die Bremsenaufnahme ist übrig???


----------



## jojo2 (4. August 2022)

... von wann ist das Jimbo?
Schon bei Rose nachgefragt?
Ich hab das Teil noch von meinem Jimbo von ca. 2009 (Größe M) hier. Hab ich noch übrig, weil ich das wegen der damals typischen (?) Ausspreizung am Rahmen durch das Schaltauge ausgetauscht hab - lässt sich aber reparieren ...
(Das Jimbo selbst gebe ich aber nicht her - steht hier im Musuem😇 )


----------



## TheOnos (5. August 2022)

Ist von 2011. Rose selbst hat leider nichts mehr :-(


----------

